# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Music Induced Lucid Dream

## XxJOxX

This works for me very very well. I am having many dreams per night, and maybe one out of 3 are lucid dreams. Simply keep your iPod on playing whatever music you want and go to sleep.

The iPods music should wake you up. Take note of the time you wake up at because if your iPod has alarm capabilities then you can make an alarm for that time and have it display a message like <<Lucid Dreaming Time!!>> or something along those lines.

Turn it off and then go back to sleep with the intention of a lucid dream on your mind, and don't "wander". You should soon be in the dream land and from then on, do what you want!

Hope this helps,

- Jo

----------

